# AuTrain...



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure where to put this but I'll try here. First vacation since March 2020 over the Covid crap. My wife and I reserved a house near Christmas for the end of the month. Does anyone have any good contacts for a half day charter on Lake Superior? My wife pukes in big water so it will be just me. I'll do a little stream fishing while I'm there too but I think I can figure that out on my own easy enough but hints are welcome too. Just want to spend a half day on the big water if I can.

Thanks guys!


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

There is kimar charters just west of autrain. They can put you on lake trout for sure.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

michiganmaniac said:


> There is kimar charters just west of autrain. They can put you on lake trout for sure.


I appreciate it brother. I'll see if I get another tip or two this weekend and make some calls Monday. I figured it would be Lakers but that's OK. The last big water I was on was in March 2020 south of Marathon Florida and I'm having a fit to get out.

Thank you!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I appreciate it brother. I'll see if I get another tip or two this weekend and make some calls Monday. I figured it would be Lakers but that's OK. The last big water I was on was in March 2020 south of Marathon Florida and I'm having a fit to get out.
> 
> Thank you!


Dave Kimar has a net negative reputation. I would encourage you to contact Mitch Mattson at Shelter Bay Charters.






Shelter Bay Charter's


Shelter Bay Charter's, navigated by Captain Mitch Mattson, a certified commercial charter captain with more than 20 years of experience exploring and




www.michigan.org


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice beach there at the titled river mouth, great time of year to wade the mouth and cast spoons


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I hope we get some good weather.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Or you could go out to stannard rock if you wanna jig up some really big Lakers.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

sparky18181 said:


> Or you could go out to stannard rock if you wanna jig up some really big Lakers.


If anybody wants to make that trip I’m down. Bucket list


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Grinnell said:


> If anybody wants to make that trip I’m down. Bucket list


Just kinda bothers me to be going 50 miles out into Lake Superior I know it s probably safe but just bothers me


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> Just kinda bothers me to be going 50 miles out into Lake Superior I know it s probably safe but just bothers me


After a couple of close calls, that is why I stopped fishing there. Far safer to run out there in a flotilla.
While it is a lot of fun jigging for 18-22;b lakers on the reef crown in 18FOW, that fishery has declined and is now hit and miss, requiring either deep jigging with braid or trolling the remainder of the reef complex. They are a distinct looking lake trout since the vermiculation pattern extends across their entire body and doesn't fade as it transitions into the ventral portion of the fish, plus their ventral fins are huge and quite strikingly colored....a reminder of once was the norm for the lake.


----------



## JohnP123 (Jul 15, 2015)

….They are a distinct looking lake trout since the vermiculation pattern extends across their entire body and doesn't fade as it transitions into the ventral portion of the fish, plus their ventral fins are huge and quite strikingly colored....

Locals in the Copper Country call then Red Fins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

sparky18181 said:


> Just kinda bothers me to be going 50 miles out into Lake Superior I know it s probably safe but just bothers me


I wonder why they don't launch from Big Bay. Still a run but it would knock off around 20 miles.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I appreciate the tips fellas and I have a plan. Let's keep it cool here so the thread stays up for others one day. For some reason my other thread got killed by a mod so I don't want this one deleted too. I'll request a lock in a while unless anyone disagrees....

Thanks again, it should be a good week.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Let me think about it.....


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I appreciate the tips fellas and I have a plan. Let's keep it cool here so the thread stays up for others one day. For some reason my other thread got killed by a mod so I don't want this one deleted too. I'll request a lock in a while unless anyone disagrees....
> 
> Thanks again, it should be a good week.



Why suggest a lock, we need a report and pictures. I hope your trip goes well.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks fellas. 

One more week!!!!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Hows the fishing up there this week boys? Looks like rain is coming for this weekend...

Looking forward for my vacation.,...


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

When's D-day?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Saturday...


----------

